# Busy Bass Week - 5/4 Thru 5/8/09



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow you got a lot of fishing in this week. I am jealous.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Cool, I have also suffered bass thumb.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

man...looks like you have those bass dialed in!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Now you have to wait for that thumb to heal to finish the baseboards. ;D


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I wish I had a week like that!
Nice job!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice report and congrats on being able to ditch the baseboard routine in favor of knocking out some fresh water action. i think i'm gonna try to get my rat out and ready for the lake down the street. next week i'll be working on the backside of a house that sits right on it.... talk aout waving a candy in front of a baby ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Wow you got a lot of fishing in this week. I am jealous.


Yeah, that was almost too much fishing...by the end of the week I found myself getting irate at stuff I'd normally just laugh about. :-[



> Cool, I have also suffered bass thumb.


Almost healed up now. Should be ready for more action here soon.  



> man...looks like you have those bass dialed in!!!


 ;D Thanks, but don't forget we a couple really bad days too.



> Now you have to wait for that thumb to heal to finish the baseboards. ;D


Nope...finished them on Saturday.  I've just got 44 feet more to go, and the whole house will be done.
[smiley=supercool.gif]



> I wish I had a week like that!
> Nice job!


Thank you! 



> nice report and congrats on being able to ditch the baseboard routine in favor of knocking out some fresh water action. i think i'm gonna try to get my rat out and ready for the lake down the street. next week i'll be working on the backside of a house that sits right on it.... talk aout waving a candy in front of a baby ;D


Be sure to post a report and let us know how you did.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I need an IT job. You fish more than I do. Good work.


----------

